# Gotta Another Nurse to Give Me CPR



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Landed another Nurse but don't have time to load the pics . Will do so later this PM and after grilling his a-- this PM.  I can't wait after leaving the last one go back to the deep. Caught this Am in the Indialantic Surf Two hours before high tide. That would be around 11 AM. Will Post Pics ASAP.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Are they any good to eat?


----------



## can't fish today (Oct 8, 2003)

Koz, post a pic after he's grilled.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Your headline reminded me of an e-mail you sent me last winter when I was under drifts of snow--you were sitting on the beach and admiring all the lovely spring breakers walking past. Made me sick.  

So how do nurse sharks fight? Up here we have bulls and blacktips. How do they compare?


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

Dang...............Mr. Koz..............Looks like Nurse sharks are becoming a habit for ya......Uh?............ 

What did you use for bait and how far where you out?


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Sandflea this one was smaller then the last nurse I landed . They don't fight much but kinda like a 60lb wet rag with a head shake every now and again. Once on the beach they spin around like a gator in a death roll.  Steaked him up and had him on the barby for dinner. Marinated in some ranch dressing and also italian dressing for a couple of hours before grilling. Tasted great along with some steaks. The Ice Cold Carona's washed those chucks of shark right down the hatch. 

CDog to die for I tell ya.

Fatback was using dead chuncked up Jacks and was 60 or so yards out off the beach.The only thing I can come up with is these Nurse Sharks are going after the crabs which were killing my bait for a few hours before I had the hook up. I guess seeing the crabs on my bait might be a attraction for them and the chunk of bait is a plus for them but a minus for this Nurse Shark.


----------



## RandyH (Nov 13, 2003)

Nice catch Koz! We are supposed to leave for our vacation in the morning around 6:00am. Panama City Beach here I come! I can't sleep. I want a shark! I'll take anything though, just let me smell the salty air and let me reel something in!


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Be safe and good luck to ya Randy. Besure to let us know what you get into over there.


----------



## BentHook (Dec 22, 2002)

11 am four pictures and not a person on the beach. Is this your private beach?  
Things up in N.Fla are really slow. Probaly worst then last year. The water is about 10 º cooler then it schould be and we've had record amounts of rain for 6 weeks.
We still have whiting around but the reds, blue's and cats are hard to come by. The best fishing is in the Intercoastal Waterway or feeder creeks.
What is missing the most are the mullet.There aren't any on the beach or the inlets.You can find some in the river or ICW but it has been a strange year. I tend to think last years upwelling hurt the spawn and appears to be doing the same this year.


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

The Beach here Benthook is never crowded and that's OK by me. I have seen mullet in the surf and river down here and alot of small whiting being landed. Saw a few bait pods in the surf this am but nothing busting them up.  Sounds like a road trip for ya next weekend let me know.


----------



## sandcasting (Jan 25, 2003)

good stuff koz, just in time for the start of shark week on the discovery channel.


----------



## Fisherman2706 (Jul 27, 2004)

nice sharrk! u and everybody else doesnt know me cause im new. (just letting u know) please post more shark pics when u catch more... id like to see them

>(((º>
(please exscuse the bad fish)
lol


----------



## Joeseminole18 (Feb 26, 2003)

Kozlow the shark terrorist.


----------



## RandyH (Nov 13, 2003)

Hey Koz,
Well our vacation to Panama City is now over.  We did have a great time though. I got to fish every day from one of the piers. We didn't have great luck but did manage to catch a few Spanish Mackerel, a couple of Ladyfish and some leatherjacks and catfish. The highlight of my trip though was the one that got away. I hooked into what I thought was a King Mackerel and got to fight him for 3 or 4 minutes before he got off. I got him close enough to the pier to see him though and he was big! Or at least what I consider big  . I tried to post a couple of pics but couldn't figure out how. There was a nice Barracuda caught from the Dan Russell Pier on Thursday as well as a couple of King Mackerel. Anyway Koz, keep catching fish and posting pics for the rest of us. Thanks.


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Would like to see the Pics . Download them from your computer to our photo gallery and copy and paste them in the post.

Glad you weren't skunked and we will work on that one that got away on ya.


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

I wonder if they taste anything like a Thersher Shark which I had for the first time last week. Nice Job and nice pics.


----------

